
738GB of govt customer data leaked in NSW - hestefisk
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/service-nsw-reveals-hackers-stole-738gb-of-data-in-email-compromise-552932
======
anitil
For context Service NSW is the entry point to most state government services
in NSW.

It is in general, fabulous in terms of your ability to quickly get issues
sorted, get documentation/ licenses etc. And their online offering is
substantial (I've only had one issue in the last 5 years I couldn't manage
online and it took <20 min in the middle of the worst of covid here)

It's disappointing and not really surprising to hear this has happened, but I
still think they are a model of how modern IT can be done in an administrative
setting.

------
torified
Excellent work from the government that brought you backdoored encryption or
secret 15 year jail terms for sysadmins who refuse to spy on their customers.

TRUST US, WE'RE THE GOVERNMENT!

